# Mechatronic unit



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Did Audi ever fix the failing Mechatronic units on the DSG gearbox? If so, what year from?

I'm contemplating the move to a Mk2 next year and quite fancy giving the DSG a go, but given I'd be looking at a five year old car and probably running it for another five years, I'm not sure I would want to risk it.

I've had Dashpod issues with my Mk1, which naturally Audi didn't care about and just wanted a grand to replace it - I don't fancy going through that again.

I guess the same question, but to a lesser extent applies to the Window regulators.


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

I've seen people on various websites moaning about Audi Auto gearboxes for years. Doubt they will ever sort the issues fully if you ask me, its a complex piece of kit.

I rejected 2x'08 DSG's before opting for a 10 reg one which so far has been excellent to be honest it was a complete revelation driving the 10 reg compared to the 08 plate. I'm sure they must have done something to the gearbox in that time because every element of it is so much smoother than the ones I tested even at speed.

I always have it in the back of my mind it might just go pop though in which case I'll either swallow the cost or chop it in for part ex which is pretty much what everyone else does it appears. Manual for me wasn't an option given the sitting in traffic types of driving I do and the dodgy left knee.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, 
Touch wood I have a 2012 2ltr quattro with DSG. Absolutely superb! Just done 40k and is sooooo smooth, not like my prevoius car, 2013 GTS Scirocco. This was a tad notchy. Although I did like the scirocco and it's sat nav/DAB radio is superb. I often wonder why 
why no one has tried to fit these to the TT when adding / upgrading their satnavs/ radios etc.......Sorry I went off at a tangent there! 
Paul.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Audi mechatronic was revised in 2008 and renamed it S-Tronic.
Steve


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I've researched, mechatronic failure is usually a symptom from excess metal shavings produced from the stock differential. The shavings muck up the sensors and solenoids. Best fix is an aftermarket diff and a mechatronics refresh.

I plan to have this done to my TT in the near future.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Audi mechatronic was revised in 2008 and renamed it S-Tronic.
> Steve


I don't believe that 2008 marked the end of mechatronic issues though? Or were issues restricted to the first two years of the MK2?


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Audi mechatronic was revised in 2008 and renamed it S-Tronic.
> Steve


Mechatronic is the name of the computer component on the side of the gearbox (the brains) 
Multitronic is old style 
Stronic new style 
Tiptronic full auto 
Older 6 speed have wet clutch
Newer 7 speed have dry clutch (even more similar to a manual) 
Some mechatronics have glitches of some sort , a friends partner work with audi and got a brand new a4 stronic to try because it was glitchy and wanted them to test drive while they try fix it another older TT had no problems at all . I think they are just complicated peaces of kit and you will get issues with some . me personally I love it nothing else like it  .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dash said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Audi mechatronic was revised in 2008 and renamed it S-Tronic.
> ...


Nothing is bullet proof..even manual cars.
There was overlap in 2008 before DSG was replaced with a revised mechatronic unit renamed S-Tronic by Audi.
I run a MK1 V6 TT and should run a MK1 mechatronic, but I have found a solution to be able to run the revised mechatronic unit.
Steve


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Dude ,The gearbox as a whole was rebranded stronic the mechatronic unit is still a mechatronic unit , just for your info . out of interest how did you manage to fit a newer version of the unit was it just a straight swap or was there issues?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

The Audi variant of Dual-Clutch Transmission has been improved many times over the years. [smiley=book2.gif]

I believe the significant improvement Steve is referring to is when they separated the oil in the mechatronic unit from the gearbox lube.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The mechanicals of the DQ250 have basically stayed the same throughout its life.
There have been small revisions of mechatronic units for the DQ250 between 2003 to 2008 where some components were upgraded to keep in line with improved products. 2008-2010 a much improved mechatronic was introduced including more advanced software and operating system.
The DQ200 and DQ500 are twin plate dry clutch systems where oil is separated from the gearbox oil and these are more advanced systems over the DQ250 and DQ350, of which I run the later.
HPA provided me with software to allow a mismatch of DQ350 (Passat 3.6) and MK2 mechatronic to work together.
Steve


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

missile said:


> The Audi variant of Dual-Clutch Transmission has been improved many times over the years. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> I believe the significant improvement Steve is referring to is when they separated the oil in the mechatronic unit from the gearbox lube.


Interesting never new they done that, thought it was all the same . do you know roughly the period they done that ?


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> The mechanicals of the DQ250 have basically stayed the same throughout its life.
> There have been small revisions of mechatronic units for the DQ250 between 2003 to 2008 where some components were upgraded to keep in line with improved products. 2008-2010 a much improved mechatronic was introduced including more advanced software and operating system.
> The DQ200 and DQ500 are twin plate dry clutch systems where oil is separated from the gearbox oil and these are more advanced systems over the DQ250 and DQ350, of which I run the later.
> HPA provided me with software to allow a mismatch of DQ350 (Passat 3.6) and MK2 mechatronic to work together.
> Steve


So are the dq200 and dq500 the 7 speeds ? Also how do find the difference between them if any , just interesting. Is there more info on you're build thread , would be interested in finding out more .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

andez1781 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The mechanicals of the DQ250 have basically stayed the same throughout its life.
> ...


Im not sure of the gering on the 200 or 500, but the 500 is in the TTRS.
I run a 350 which is very similar to a 250 but the internals are beefier and seem to be withstanding the torque i am running.
I also run a 15 plate kevlar clutch-pack whereas OEM is 9 plate.
Info is limited on these setups as my supplier believes knowledge is power..i only know what i know through digging around the forums (Vortex).
Steve


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

So if I bought a 2010 or later car I'll be in with the best chance of it surviving. I've done some searching and it does seem to be 2008 cars that suffered the most in the MK2 world.


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

personally my view on it is that the more complex it gets , the higher chance of failure. as with all auto's or even fancy manuals it can get costly. so if you're going to buy something out of warranty expect it to fail . (as with all manufacturers mean time before failure.) . but I myself have bought an stronic out of warranty , why , because the simply fact is I wanted a tt with it but could not afford new or nearly new. some people wouldn't go near it . but I will never regret it . I drive and have driven many types of gearboxes and think there is nothing like it (although lots of company's now have there own version of it) but that is my own view . what I am getting to is that if you do decide thats what you want go for as new as you can afford , give it a good test drive (get it good and hot and use all the gears) and if you like it go for . why not (live life on the edge lol ) anyway thats just my two cents ether way enjoy 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Indeed, everything has a chance of failure, but as you said, mean time etc. I'm looking at a balance of risk, I'm fairly confident I wouldn't touch an early MK2 with S-Tronic with the proverbial barge pole. But if the risk of failure has reduced - then I would like to give it a whirl.

As experienced with the Dashpods on the MK1, Audi don't tend to admit there is an issue and resist replacing them or even contributing towards it. It's whether that gamble is worth taking again.

I've seen a few posts suggesting Audi will replace them FoC - but I guess, as with the dashpods, you'll have to a FASH and not use an independent. And that may just be it, if I get a S-Tronic, I have to accept I'll have to pay over the odds for poor quality servicing from the main dealer as a way of mitigating the risk of a large bill.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

andez1781 said:


> personally my view on it is that the more complex it gets , the higher chance of failure. as with all auto's or even fancy manuals it can get costly. so if you're going to buy something out of warranty expect it to fail . (as with all manufacturers mean time before failure.) . but I myself have bought an stronic out of warranty , why , because the simply fact is I wanted a tt with it but could not afford new or nearly new. some people wouldn't go near it . but I will never regret it . I drive and have driven many types of gearboxes and think there is nothing like it (although lots of company's now have there own version of it) but that is my own view . what I am getting to is that if you do decide thats what you want go for as new as you can afford , give it a good test drive (get it good and hot and use all the gears) and if you like it go for . why not (live life on the edge lol ) anyway thats just my two cents ether way enjoy 8)


Spot on my friend.


----------

